# inky subject



## Rarest wood (Nov 18, 2008)

IN your opinion or experience what is the best ink where do we get it and how much does it cost.


----------



## Woodlvr (Nov 18, 2008)

Check with Anthony at the Golden Nib.com. He is listed in the MVV section.


http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=37825


----------



## el_d (Nov 18, 2008)

Im new to Fountain pens and have only used Private reserve mainly because of the price around $8-9 dollars a bottle. Pear tree has them along with other brands. Here in town there is a pen shop in the mall that sells the private reserve so when Im in the area I pick up a different color........


----------



## mrcook4570 (Nov 18, 2008)

There are many good brands - Waterman, Private Reserve, Noodlers, Diamine, Mont Blanc, J Herbin, Visconti, Conway Stewart, and many others.  Just make sure the ink was designed for fountain pens.  You will also find that one ink may perform differently in two different pens.


----------



## holmqer (Nov 18, 2008)

There are many good ink makers, but each has their gem of an ink. For example for me Waterman is the best red ink, but I use Private Reserve for blue and green.


----------



## Dan_F (Nov 20, 2008)

Check this out for more ink reviews than you can shake a pen at: *Ink Reviews*

There is also another ink forum there: *Inky Thoughts*

To summarize, there are many inks to chose from, but two basic categories: highly saturated for a more intensely colored line, or less saturated, for more of a muted, vintage appearance. The two most popular "upstart" companies featuring  higher saturation inks are Private Reserve and Noodler's. The latter company also makes a line of truly archival inks, suitable for signing checks or contracts. The ink actually forms a chemical bond with the cellulose in paper, and can not be removed, even with bleach, ammonia, or other solvents. They are also highly resistant to fading due to UV light. 

James at Peartree Pen has a trial program, and sells a 4 pack of small vials of any of the inks he carries, so you can try out a few different colors without spending a fortune.

My favorite blues are Noodler's Ottoman Azure, Visconti blue, and Noodler's Navajo Turquoise. These would all fall into the highly saturated category. 

Have fun,

Dan


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Nov 24, 2008)

Yes, there is no one good answer to that.  Watermans is always a "safe" ink that many vintage users stay with 100%.  Noodlers has it down for the "cool factor" and best bang for the buck.  I use a lot of Noodlers myself and have nine bottles sitting in my desk drawer as we speak. (and about two dozen samples of other inks)  Visconti has great inks and tend to run a bit on the "dry side" although in some pens this is wanted.  I personally do not like Private Reserve inks, and have owned three bottles. I just find them too saturated and "wet" in most pens.  

The simple answer would be Noodlers, they should cost you about $12.00 and up to $20.00 for the "high end inks" for 3oz.  There was a break down per oz. and the Noodlers did beat pretty much all of them per oz cost.

If you want a color and would like a recommendation on an ink, ask me and I can recommend a good one based on your taste.


----------



## Scott (Nov 25, 2008)

Firefyter-emt said:


> I use a lot of Noodlers myself and have nine bottles sitting in my desk drawer as we speak. (and about two dozen samples of other inks)



Lee!  You poor thing!  I think you need more ink!   :biggrin:

At least this got me to look and see how much ink I have, a scary proposition at best.  I have eight Noodlers, seven Private Reserve, three Watermans, two Diamine, two Stipulas, two Visconti, and one of each of the following:  Aurora, J. Herbin, Lamy and Omas.  Oh, and about fifteen samples of other inks.  Half the fun of using fountain pens is trying different inks!

But is there a best one?  No.  But there are some wonderful inks out there.  Like Lee said, tell us more about what you're looking for and we can give some suggestions.

Scott.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Nov 25, 2008)

Scott, let me, Umm... clarify that.  I have nine bottles of NOODLERS in my "ink drawer".  I did not list the OTHER bottles of ink in that drawer, but I would guess about 20+ bottles.  Visconti, Private Reserve, J. Herbin, Watermans, Mont-Blanc, and so on....  

PS... The FPN inks, Starry Night Blue and the Dumas "Tulipe Noire" are both amazing inks.  The Starry Night has been the standard ink in my Cedar blue Parker 51 and the Dumas is the standard in a nice burgundy Sheaffer.  (I am working on a Cordovan Parker 51 vac that may receive the Dumas ink as well)

PS, Scott.... if you want to try any of those FPN inks, I have all of them.


----------



## Scott (Dec 2, 2008)

Firefyter-emt said:


> Scott, let me, Umm... clarify that.  I have nine bottles of NOODLERS in my "ink drawer".  I did not list the OTHER bottles of ink in that drawer, but I would guess about 20+ bottles.  Visconti, Private Reserve, J. Herbin, Watermans, Mont-Blanc, and so on....



LOL!  Lee, I think you and I are cut from the same cloth!  I also had to try all the FPN inks.  I just love trying different inks!  What I'm using right now is:  Omas Sepia, Stipula Calamo Blue, Private Reserve Ebony Purple, and Noodlers Bay State Blue.

Scott.


----------

